# Tourist Visa



## paris87 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I am applying for a tourist Visa from India to SA. Do you know what are the documents required for an Indian?

@legalman : I cannot find a link to inbox you. Can you please inbox me your email id.

THank you


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi paris

You need to have 5 posts on the forum to send direct messages to anyone.


----------



## paris87 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi Legal man,

Thanks for that info. If could also help me with some more info it would be great.
My husband had resided in sri lanka for few years then moved to india worked in one state for 3 years then moved go another state for 4 years. Now he is applying for a work visa for SA. We are getting a PCC from our current location. Do we need the PCC from the other state and sri lanka as well? Or only India and sri lanka?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Paris

According to the Immigration Act, you need a PCC from each country that the applicant resided in for more than 12 months consecutively after his/her 18th birthday, so in your case 1 from India and 1 from Sri Lanka will be required. The PCC's may also not be older than 6 months at the time of submitting your application.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

paris87 said:


> Hi Legal man,
> 
> Thanks for that info. If could also help me with some more info it would be great.
> My husband had resided in sri lanka for few years then moved to india worked in one state for 3 years then moved go another state for 4 years. Now he is applying for a work visa for SA. We are getting a PCC from our current location. Do we need the PCC from the other state and sri lanka as well? Or only India and sri lanka?


Hi paris87,

The same as the in the United States of America, you have to get an FBI clearance for the whole of the USA and not just from the state police. So in answer to your question, yes, please just apply for the Police Clearance from India and Sri Lanka for your husband. 

What type of work visa is your husband applying for?


----------

